# New Window in a Brick Wall-Need Advice



## pastornyle (Mar 1, 2009)

I need to install a new window, about 2'x 3' in a bathroom.  The bathroom is on the 2nd floor and the exterior is brick.  I have no problem with the carpentry and window installation, but what is the best way to cut the opening in the brick?  Do I need scaffolding to cut from the outside or can this be done from the inside?  The ground slopes away from the house and it would be very difficult to get scaffolding setup in this location.  I can probably finish out the exterior from an extension ladder but I'm not about to try to cut the brick from a ladder.  Any advice would be much appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome PastorNyle:
Its time to bite the bullet, rent scaffolding and a diamond blade gasoline power saw. You will need some special jacks for setting the scaffold level and an aluminum scaffold board to stand or sit on.
The diamond blade will cut the brick just fine but you will need a buddy to keep the blade surface wet to hold down dust. *CAUTION:* you will need full face protection and a dust mask for you and your buddy. A very small stream of water will keep the blade cool, prevent excessive blade wear and keep the dust down. The dust from this cut will be carcinogenic, please use care.
Glenn


----------



## jdougn (Mar 4, 2009)

You could also rent a high lift boom from HD or other rentals. If you have access, it would be more expensive but would be easier than setting up scaffold. 
hth, Doug


----------



## handyguys (Mar 5, 2009)

Why cant this be done from the inside? The old fashioned way is with a heavy hammer and masonry chisel. Less dust than gas brick saw. Yea, if I was using one of those I too would do it from outside. For one window I would drill first around the perimeter and then pound away, all from inside. Don't forget the lintel.

If you do it this way you will have Popeye arms when you are done.


----------



## SPISurfer (Mar 6, 2009)

This can be done from the inside.  We alternated the diamond saw blade on one window, switched methods to masonry blade on a grinder and even did the chisel method on another.  The dust is unreal.  It would be ideal to do it from the outside.  Here's an action shot with the grinder masonry blade cutting the brick from the inside.


----------



## b2dap (Mar 6, 2009)

if outside is possible at all, inside should not even be considered. the dust and debris cleanup can take just as long as the job itself.  I'd recommend going with some sort of cut off saw with a high end masonry diamond blade.

I've used a bunch of saws over the years.  and most work pretty well.  you might want to check some out, but i used a Husqvarna K650 saw on my last job and it works like a charm!! cuts through anything.


----------



## svey (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm new to this site but not new to DIY.  I found great info on this site.  

I need to install a similar window.  I've setup the scaffolding, I have the saw and the diamond impregnated blade.  Framing is done inside and I've drilled the corners to indicate position.

Do I make the vertical cut 1 1/2" bigger on each side than the actual opening to insert 2 x 6 frame, then remove one brick on each side of vertical cut at the header to insert the lintel or can the lintel be supported by the vertical 2 x 6?  I have 4 rows of brick above the opening, then the mansard roof starts.  The mansard roof is not resting on the brick.

Tx for your help,

Yves


----------

